# Bino harness that will fit 10X50 Porro prism binos?



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Does anyone know of, or can recommend, a binocular harness that will fit a pair or 10X50 porro prism binoculars? I've been looking high and low but can't find any. It seems like all bino harness's are for roof prism. 



I've been using an "open harness" for lack of a better term. The bino's just hang there without a pouch. I figure a full pouch harness might wear better over the course of a day, and offer better protection for the bino's when i'm not using them.



Thanks.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Check Eberlestock to see if their large bino harness will work.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm using an Alaskan Guide model currently that seems like it would be big enough. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I love the Alaskan Guide harnesses. I called him a few years back about buying one and he wasn’t familiar with the binoculars I had. He sent me four different size/material combinations. He even provided a prepaid return box and said to just send back the ones I didn’t want and a check for the one I kept. I’m sure he can’t do that for everyone but I’m not sure I’ve ever had customer service like that before.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

The badlands won't fit them? I carry a bunch of stuff in addition to my 10x42's in there. I would think for sure they would fit 50's


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have some 16x50's roof prizms and you can't even cram them into the Badland's.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I have some 16x50's roof prizms and you can't even cram them into the Badland's.


what about cramming them into the Bino X (or XR)?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

PBH said:


> what about cramming them into the Bino X (or XR)?


Don't know, I don't have either of those. Just the Badlands.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Don't know, I don't have either of those. Just the Badlands.


Which Badlands? Bino Mag, Bino Zipper, Bino X, Bino XR

Bino X is the biggest they make. And it is pretty big. They'll fit the Swaro 15x56 with room to spare...


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Try FHF gear:

https://fhfgear.com/products/bino-harness


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

PBH said:


> Which Badlands? Bino Mag, Bino Zipper, Bino X, Bino XR
> 
> Bino X is the biggest they make. And it is pretty big. They'll fit the Swaro 15x56 with room to spare...


The Bino Mag


----------



## millsjack (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm using a *S4 Gear LockDown Binocular Harness* you can try this one or you can look more Best Binocular Harness by this site


----------

